# Bug icone finder



## vampire1976 (7 Mai 2013)

Bonjour j'ai un soucis sur le macmini d'un ami qui, après avoir installé le theme obsedian, s'est vu remercié d'un gros bug graphique du finder, voici le soucis en photo ci-joint.

Comment y remédier ? Même une restauration livrée avec le theme n'y arrive pas....


----------



## r e m y (7 Mai 2013)

Réinstallation du système me semble la solution la plus simple

(cela étant, c'est mignon ces petits CuiCui partout! ton ami pourrait expliquer qu'il s'agit d'un thème Twitter!)


----------



## edd72 (7 Mai 2013)

Essayer une mise à jour Combo...

Et sinon ce sera réinstall comme le suggère remy...

Là, tu as cassé les ressources (fichiers) de l'interface graphique... Il était pour Mountain Lion ce "thème"?


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mai 2013)

Imerci j'ai réinstallé le système et ça marchez nouveau. Loooool excellent le clin d'oeil à twiter ^^


----------

